# chest fly...push or pull



## BruiseKnee (Mar 1, 2006)

is a true (proper form)  DB chest fly considered a push or pull exercise....may seem like a stupid question but if you think about it, the arm is being pulled in to sweep in front of the chest, without using triceps


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

BruiseKnee said:
			
		

> is a true (proper form)  DB chest fly considered a push or pull exercise....may seem like a stupid question but if you think about it, the arm is being pulled in to sweep in front of the chest, without using triceps



Push.  The resistance is moving away from the center of gravity of the body.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Push.  The resistance is moving away from the center of gravity of the body.




Hmm I was convinced it was a push until I read your explanation.  I thought the concentric portion is pulling the weight TO the bodys center of gravity...  Hmmmmm


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Hmm I was convinced it was a push until I read your explanation.  I thought the concentric portion is pulling the weight TO the bodys center of gravity...  Hmmmmm



It's pulling it closer to where the imaginary midsagittal plane sits, but that's not the same thing.


----------

